# Cov & Leics Show Brags



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry, I had to start this as I am just so chuffed!! Darcy was one of four in her breed class today and one of 6 for BOB! Bearing in mind she only became an adult on 30th Jan, she won both!!! This gives her 2 CCs even though she is such a baby girl!! I was so chuffed bearing in mind the competition!!

Conversely, Remy (who has 2 reserve Imperials) had a bit of a dodgy eye so I didn't take him! Turned out he would have been the only one in his Imp class under a judge that gave him one of his Grands!! But hey, that's they way it goes!! Still a fab day!!!

Anyone else got any brags?!?!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That's brilliant!!
Only one more to go now :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Very well done!! :thumbup1:

Can't wait to meet Darcy in Wigan, and see her win her third


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent :thumbup1: Shame about Remy  but well done Darcy :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well done xxx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Sorry, I had to start this as I am just so chuffed!! Darcy was one of four in her breed class today and one of 6 for BOB! Bearing in mind she only became an adult on 30th Jan, she won both!!! This gives her 2 CCs even though she is such a baby girl!! I was so chuffed bearing in mind the competition!!
> 
> Conversely, Remy (who has 2 reserve Imperials) had a bit of a dodgy eye so I didn't take him! Turned out he would have been the only one in his Imp class under a judge that gave him one of his Grands!! But hey, that's they way it goes!! Still a fab day!!!
> 
> Anyone else got any brags?!?!


Well done for yesterday, I don't know how you held that in at the beginning when we were chatting over coffee,well done, Kah and myself went and found beautiful beautiful Darcy just after leaving you. It was so nice to have a really good cat chat.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

My chocolate colour point ragdoll kitten got 1st and bob and 1st and 2nd in his side classes


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice one! Well done!


----------

